

Jeff Atwood hopes Google buys stackoverflow.com? - DonnyV
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2011/01/trouble-in-the-house-of-google.html?hackernews=yes

======
Travis
The title of this posting is so misleading that it can only be intentional.
Please stop.

FTA: "Sarcasm aside, I greatly admire Google. My goal is not to be acquired,
because I'm in this thing for the long haul -- but if I had to pick a company
to be acquired by, it would probably be Google."

